

The Greatest Job In Advertising - chrisallick
http://work4rich.com/

======
dude3
Cool. It doesn't look like it actually sends the results. Also you exceeded
your mail quota so its not sending any emails.

~~~
chrisallick
Wow! Thanks for the catch, we hit the gmail daily quota :(

------
absconditus
"That mobile device don't work 4 Rich. Use a real machine."

~~~
chrisallick
no mobile, part of the joke.

~~~
absconditus
I do not get it.

------
roadg33k
Thanks for sharing!

The only thing I can think of maybe is that after submission, the results
could be shown to you.

~~~
chrisallick
Great feedback. We made the site on an incredibly short timeline so we glossed
over a number of things trying to create an MVP, minimum viable punchline :)

with one more day we could have had it work on mobile as well :( we were able
to respond to people's tweets with subdomain sites though :)
rishi.work4rich.com

thanks for sharing.

~~~
roadg33k
Understandable. Still, great concept! This is definitely the future of hiring
and a great way to attract talent.

------
cerealkiller
Collosal d-baggery! You need a reality TV show streamed on Netflix! You're
31337!

------
cpayne
Am I missing something? Who is Rich and why do I want to work for him?

~~~
thirsteh
The person behind "Got milk?", apparently:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Silverstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Silverstein)

